# Turned some antler pens today



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the first time I have turned antler. Went better then I thought it would. Hope you like the pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice work, Foggy.. I like that little bit of 'bark' left on the antler... Folks know for sure then it's real antler and not some acrylic...

I'd say you are coming along FINE !!!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job....I like the bark myself


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Good job!


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

rkent said:


> Good job!


I agree, they look excellent. I thought of this pic when reading this thread...










This guy is cutting these antlers up to sell as dog chews, but think how many pens you could turn out of that lot.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !Do be careful when I cut my last antler on my chop saw the antler got away from me and bent my saw blade really bad, taking out some of the saw teeth. I found my antler across the room. We have not figured out yet what all took place I was not injured [email protected] But accidents happen so very fast. Do be careful with cutting antlers.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice Pens Mate!! I like me some antler!!


----------

